# Tips for New Apprentice



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Always keep busy. if you find yourself standing around, grab a broom or sort material/tools. Pay attention to your journeyperson and what they are doing. Ask questions. See if you can anticipate what comes next and what you might do to get ready. 

Don't play with your phone except at break, lunch, or if needed for the job.

Don't overthink being an apprentice. We all started there.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome from Maine. Good luck with your new job. If you are a good listener and pay close attention to what is going on you will do fine.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

First of all forget about the "make dominated, opposite sex" crap, nobody cares about that s**t. 

2. Be on time.

3. When someone takes the time to teach you something, pay attention.

4. Do what you're told, without whining.

exception to #4- if you are told to do something that makes you feel unsafe, speak up, you have a long career ahead of you, and that can all end in one accident. You are your best advocate.

Good luck.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

First and foremost, fill out your profile. 

Show up on your time.
No standing around.
Buy a copy of Ugly's, and keep it with your tools.
Be cooperative, but don't suck up.
Don't be afraid to ask for help.
Keep a notebook.
Keep your work area clean. ie. don't leave small scraps of pipe laying around.
DON'T ever leave tools on top of a ladder.
It impresses people if you can quote code sections off the top of your head. (extra credit)


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

is there a way to determine what type of work you're going to be doing? 

Residential, Commercial or industrial? I would start by learning basic electrical theory, watching Youtube videos on bending conduit , wiring with metal clad (MC) and non metallic (Romex) cable and other projects. This will help familiarise you with various tools, methods and materials.

Being a female isn't a big deal but depends on your strength. Most women are not going to be as strong as men but they can easily compensate this with other skills. All depends on the individual person, male or female. I have had a few female apprentices work with me and were no different than young men. Just didn't like being more discreet about bathroom breaks,changing clothes, certain banter etc.

Other comments were right there: listen , ask questions to learn . 

good luck


----------



## tyshawn.mcpherson (1 mo ago)

Always give it 100 percent. 
Always outwork people
When you put in extra work and nobody don't your getting better than them.
There's going to be many challenges but you can overcome them.
Always be working, never stop.


----------



## jomar.calderon (1 mo ago)

it does not go by whos better it go by who applies faster always keep busy if just stand and not doing any grab like a broom and clean help around and show up on time ask for help don't do it if dont know what your doing always ask dont play around during working only during lunch and break i can watch youtube videos and learn more about subject


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

I wonder how she’s doing


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

this was her only post since the original on dec 3 2019
no replies to any of the suggestions
doesnt seem like she will be back to tell us


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Almost Retired said:


> this was her only post since the original on dec 3 2019
> no replies to any of the suggestions
> doesnt seem like she will be back to tell us


Dang it. I find myself rooting for the women since there’s barely any in the trade. I get GIDDY if I run into another woman on a jobsite.

SHALISSA COME BACK TO US


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i have zero problem with women working in any field
i would promote one for exceptional work, the same as i would for any man
and i would fire one for incompetence the same as any man


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

There is no reason women can't do anything in the trade, I have worked with physically strong women and men that can't lift a screwdriver, both can fit into a crew. 

When I retired we had two women working for us, one was a 40+ YO apprentice that was an excellent employee, going above and beyond anything required (all within the limits of the union), and the other one was a slug, showed up on Friday before Thanksgiving and asked if she was getting paid for the holiday, per union rules she did not qualify and was told that, she said, see you after Thanksgiving and left, showed up Monday after Thanksgiving with a bucket and a cushion and carried her seat every where she went, sitting whenever possible, was slow and did SHI**Y work. Her stay was short-lived.

Like their male counterparts there are excellent, good and lousy workers, I could GAF about their genitals I care about their work ethic, they show up, do their job, do a quality job, and get along with other workers.


----------

